# Matsudo Open 2010



## Faz (Oct 23, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Onobe got a 12 average


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow! That's a 30.12 sum of first 3 averages. Yumu is the second person to get an all sub10 average, and almost the second to get a sub9 average.  Well done, Yumu! 

Also, Nakajima almost got NR single. Didn't know he was into cubing again.

Also: 9.33 is the worst time WR!


----------



## Faz (Oct 23, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Wow! That's a 30.12 sum of first 3 averages. Yumu is the second person to get an all sub10 average, and almost the second to get a sub9 average.  Well done, Yumu!
> 
> Also, Nakajima almost got Asr single. Didn't know he was into cubing again.
> 
> Also: 9.33 is the worst time WR!


 
Yumu has 8.08 xD


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 23, 2010)

WOW YUMU

Also Nakaji set his competition PBs 

edit: also 9.33 is WR worst solve!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 23, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yumu has 8.08 xD


 
I know.  

Or maybe Yu didn't to mess with Anthony.


----------



## Lid (Oct 23, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> I know.
> 
> Or maybe Yu didn't to mess with Anthony.


 
both Che-Ting Chu and Piti Pichedpan has sub8's (7.77/7.88)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 23, 2010)

Lid said:


> both Che-Ting Chu and Piti Pichedpan has sub8's (7.77/7.88)


 
Yeah, my bad. Fixed it.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 23, 2010)

It´s an explosion of sub-10 averages the last months....9.03...wow! Worst time 9.33 even more woow! Congrats!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 23, 2010)

At least I was top 3 for 1 week 

EDIT: SO MANY INVISIBLE CUBERS ARE TIED FOR 13TH


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 23, 2010)

Any idea how Syuhei did on 4x4?


----------



## syuhei222 (Oct 23, 2010)

I failed at 4x4x4.not even NR.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 23, 2010)

omg Tabuchi average and worst time
omg nakajima 8.09 pb and 11.05 pb
omg onobe 12.xx average


----------



## Zubon (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn, If I wasn't so busy at work I could have gone to that competition!
The next competition anywhere near Tokyo is not until well into next year....
Congrats on all of the great results!

Also Moe Nakano must be the most competitive female cuber there is right?


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 23, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Also Moe Nakano must be the most competitive female cuber there is right?


 
add cutest


----------



## qqwref (Oct 23, 2010)

If you're going to track cutest female cuber, I gotta ask...

who's the cutest male cuber?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 23, 2010)

qqwref said:


> If you're going to track cutest female cuber, I gotta ask...
> 
> who's the cutest male cuber?


 
ANTONEY


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 23, 2010)

qqwref said:


> who's the cutest male cuber?


 
Joethany


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 23, 2010)

qqwref said:


> If you're going to track cutest female cuber, I gotta ask...
> 
> who's the cutest male cuber?


Justin Adsuara was promoted to Cutie #1 by Stephanie in the past year.


----------



## Dene (Oct 24, 2010)

I feel that Justin is getting too old to hold a cutie title now.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 24, 2010)

CUTIE #!


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 24, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Also Moe Nakano must be the most competitive female cuber there is right?


 
Emily Wang.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, Yumu's insane. I wouldn't be surprised if he sub 10'd in the finals aswell.

And I wonder how OH went... I have a feeling that Yumu got upset.

I think Nakaji's going to try to screw with my head and catch up to me in the 3x3 single/average rankings...

RESULTS ARE NOT UP YET


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Wow, Yumu's insane. I wouldn't be surprised if he sub 10'd in the finals aswell.
> 
> And I wonder how OH went... I have a feeling that Yumu got upset.
> 
> ...


 
RESULTS ARE UP YET

hahahaha nakaji caught up with you


----------



## Faz (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh cool, Yumu is the 2nd person to do 3 sub 10 averages in comp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2010)

#1 cutest female cuber = whoever that one Hawaiian cuber was (forget her name )


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 24, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> #1 cutest female cuber = whoever that one Hawaiian cuber was (forget her name )


Marie Iwasaki (marie808mario)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Marie Iwasaki (marie808mario)


 
Aha!
Sarah knows her cute cubers! hahhaha


----------



## okayama (Oct 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > Also Moe Nakano must be the most competitive female cuber there is right?
> ...



See WCA Women 
(Database maintained by Fumiki Koseki)


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 24, 2010)

wow neat DB!


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Oh cool, Yumu is the 2nd person to do 3 sub 10 averages in comp


 
Do you mean sub-10 mean of 3 rounds? Cos he got 10.45 avg in the first round.

Anyway wow Nakaji, he had a sub-11 avg, beat his old WR avg in each round, beat his old WR single twice, beat his old 4x4 avg twice, and even improved his 2x2 and 5x5 official times. Not to mention doing decent in OH and first time participating in FMC. I guess it's safe to say he's actually back??


----------



## zosomaniac (Oct 24, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Do you mean sub-10 mean of 3 rounds? Cos he got 10.45 avg in the first round.
> 
> Anyway wow Nakaji, he had a sub-11 avg, beat his old WR avg in each round, beat his old WR single twice, beat his old 4x4 avg twice, and even improved his 2x2 and 5x5 official times. Not to mention doing decent in OH and first time participating in FMC. I guess it's safe to say he's actually back??


 
Lets hope so


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> wow neat DB!


 
True - Marie and Rebecca both enjoy being in the top 100 on most of their events!  (I think that means there need to be more female cubers!)


----------



## Faz (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh wow, arifumi got a 16.25 OH average :3


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Oh wow, arifumi got a 16.25 OH average :3


 
That's crazy and if one more person had a 16 OH avg in that round, then it would've been OH Podium WR by far. You had 16.25, 16.30, then 19.39. The first round wasn't bad either with top 3 avg's 17.xx.


----------

